# Getting back into Sig making... here's a free Gina sig



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

It's been a long time since I did any MMA art. I decided to get back into it and started with this simple, yet elegant, Gina Carano design. Anyone is welcome to use it. Just be the first to claim it here in this thread. I can add your name to it as well if you like.

Not looking for credits unless you just feel like donating... just give me credit and I'm happy.


----------



## Leakler (Sep 23, 2010)

Looks nice mate, Gina <3 haha.

Good job!


----------

